# New Please Help



## JenBen1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok so I talked to this guy he told me about FTA . It sounds cool to me but there is one problem 

I dont speak the language!!!!

He sold me a 2 ehcostar2800 (i think this is the reciever) no remotes
and a dish that has two werid upside down L shaped things on the front of it pointing at the dish , also it has a thing on the top of it he said something about normal tv channels.

ok so I need to know what to do in really simple terms

will this stuff work like he said or did I get scammed?

Please HELP!!!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

See the sticky thread above this, and start at www.ftalist.com to learn about this technology, learn the basic language, etc.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

If he did in fact sell you 2 echostar 2800's for FTA use then yeah you got scammed bigtime.


----------



## glen4cindy (Oct 19, 2006)

JenBen1 said:


> Ok so I talked to this guy he told me about FTA . It sounds cool to me but there is one problem
> 
> I dont speak the language!!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the DBSTalk forum.

An Echostar 2800 will pickup exactly ZERO free-to-air programming. I don't know if they will even get the dish preview if they aren't authorized. Anyway, most people would not consider the Dish FYI "free-to-air" even though it is what we call "in the clear" meaning it is not encrypted.

What you will need for FTA is a real FTA receiver like a Fortec Lifetime Classic NA or something similar. There are many brands of FTA receivers and they will have many of the same features, but, just like any electronic equipment, some have different features than others. One example would be BLIND SCAN which is a way to see everything that is active on any particular satellite.

You will also need a at least a 31" dish. You would not want to go any smaller. These can be had for not too much money, usually about $60 or so. You could also use an old Primestar dish if you run across one.

If you want to view multiple satellites, you will need a motor attached to the dish that will move the dish so it can point at different satellites for different channels and programming.

You cannot use the 18" dish and the Echostar 2800 receivers for anything other than subscribing to DishNet or as a door stop! Sorry to tell you that, but, this guy really scammed you. It almost seems like he was selling you equipment to gain unauthorized access to DishNet programming, but, I don't think that is possible with actual DishNet equipment.

If you go to Lyngsat.com and choose Frequencies and America, this will tell you what satellites are available from our location on the earth. Also, each satellite has different channels. If you want ethnic channels or religious channels, AMC-4 and Galaxy 25 are good places to start. G10R has Equity Broadcasting channels on it. These are RTN channels and they carry old shows like Perry Mason, and others similar to TV Land.

Good luck at getting the proper equipment. Once you get everything set up and begin watching FTA, you will be amazed at what there is out there to enjoy all for free! Good luck and keep us posted with your progress.


----------

